# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  'Hành tinh Đỏ' lạ kỳ ở Canada

## thietht

Cách thành phố Brampton không xa về phía bắc là vùng đất Cheltenham nổi tiếng về địa hình gợn sóng mang màu sắc sặc sỡ và đường viền địa chất phức tạp.



'Hành tinh Đỏ' lạ kỳ ở Canada
Badlands Cheltenham là một vùng đất cằn cỗi lởm chởm đá có màu đỏ nằm trên ngọn đồi lộng gió Caledon, được phân thành nhiều rãnh tròn nằm ở phía nam thuộc bang Ontario nước Canada, là một hiện tượng địa chất đặc biệt cực kì hiếm có.

Hàng trăm triệu năm trước đây, Cheltenham là vùng biển nông. Biển được bao quanh bởi dãy núi Himalaya đang trong quá trình hình thành, và các con sông bắt nguồn từ những ngọn núi gửi lại lớp trầm tích màu đỏ giàu chất sắt vào vùng biển. Theo thời gian, biển dần dần biến mất, lớp trầm tích của biển lắng động tạo thành một vùng đồng bằng rộng lớn, lầy lội và đây là nền tảng cho đá phiến sét Queenston hình thành.

Về cơ bản, đá phiến sét tương đối mềm so với đá sa thạch, đá vôi và đá dolomit nên dễ bị nước xói mòn. Khu vực này bị ảnh hưởng bởi số lượng chăn thả gia súc quá mức và tập quán canh tác kém của người dân. Đầu những năm 1900, cây cối bị chặt bỏ để thay vào đó là một đồng cỏ chăn nuôi. Lớp bảo vệ thực vật đã bị gỡ bỏ và đá phiến sét bắt đầu xói mòn, mặc dù việc chăn nuôi gia súc đã kết thúc vào năm 1931, nhưng tình trạng xói mòn vẫn tiếp tục diễn ra. Người ta gọi đó là “Địa hình Badlands”, là một thuật ngữ địa chất chỉ khu vực đá mềm không có thảm thực vật và độ che phủ của đất. Cheltenham đã trải qua một lịch sử hình thành địa chất phức tạp xen lẫn những tác động của con người mà giờ đây vùng đất này mang hình dạng giống những con sóng, gồ ghề tựa như địa hình trên hành tinh Đỏ.

Vùng đất Cheltenham cằn cỗi là một phần của vách đá Niagara, chính vì thế mà nó có tính năng quan trọng là dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Địa hình Badlands đã được bộ tài nguyên bang Ontario xác nhận là một khu vực tự nhiên và được giới khoa học quan tâm. Địa hình Badlands hiếm có ở Ontario bởi vì hầu hết các khu vực đá phiến sét đều được bảo vệ khỏi sự xói mòn nằm phía trên đá cứng (đá vôi, dolomit hoặc sa thạch), cát, sỏi. Nhưng địa hình Badlands nằm khu vực môi trường nhạy cảm và có độ dốc cao. Bên cạnh mạch nước ngầm còn có các nhánh sông luôn luôn đe dọa sự xói mòn.

Khu vực địa chất này được Quỹ Di sản Ontario mua lại của chính quyền địa phương vào năm 2000 và đặt dưới sự quản lí của Uỷ ban bảo vệ đường mòn Bruce. Để bảo vệ môi trường nhạy cảm của khu vực này tránh khỏi sự suy thoái, Uỷ ban bảo vệ đã yêu cầu du khách khi tham quan thực hiện những điều như: ở trong các đường mòn trong điều kiện ẩm ướt, không trượt băng, không được di chuyển các loại xe 4 bánh…

Mặc dù Badlands Cheltenham trải dài trên một khu vực rộng lớn, có rất nhiều đường mòn nhỏ tỏa ra từ các hướng đến địa hình Badlands, nhưng vị trí tốt nhất cho du khách ngắm nhìn là dọc theo con đường Olde, nằm ngay phía đông của đường Creditview. Nên cẩn thận khi đến thăm khu vực này. Du khách không nên leo lên trên những ngọn đồi sau khi cơn mưa trút xuống, với lượng nước mưa như thế sẽ làm cho mặt đất mềm nhão ra. Mang theo một chiếc máy ảnh bên mình để chụp một số vị trí tuyệt đẹp của “ sao Hỏa ”.

Những hình ảnh về vùng đất Cheltenham:

----------


## thietht

Và ...







_Theo Bưu điện Việt Nam_

----------


## Amp21

Kết hợp với cây cối xung quanh tạo thành bức tranh đẹp tuyệt  :Smile:

----------

